# 100-year flood levels



## Graciela Esther

Buenas noches a todos:

¿Alguien podría por favor decirme cómo traducen la frase *100-year flood levels*? 

*100-year flood levels* entendido como «a flood event that has a 1% probability of occurring in any given year»

¡Gracias!


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Pucha que no me acuerdo ahorita, pero en un libro de hidrología encuentras la denominación común.

Recuerdo a mis profesores que hablaban de la tormenta o de la inundación que se presenta a cada 100, 1000 o 10.000 años. En algunos contextos lo llamaban "periodo de diseño" (creo que era cuando se enfocaba en una estructura hidráulica: canal, presa, etc.) y en otros lo llamaban "periodo de recurrencia" (cuando se enfocaba en el evento hidrológico). Recordando un poco aquella época, diría:

_100-year flood levels_ ::* niveles de inundación a cada 100 años*.


----------



## lauranazario

En este documento lo expresan así:

These areas are subject to inundation by a 100-year flood....  Esos lugares son propensos a inundaciones que quizás ocurran durante un plazo de 100 años. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Benzene

_*¡Hola Graciela Esther!*

Mi sugerencia es come sigue:  "100-year flood levels" = "niveles centenarios de inundación".

"A flood event that has a 1% probability of occurring in any given year" = "un evento de inundación que tiene 1% de probabilidad de que ocurra en un año especificado".

I am not sure about subjunctive "ocurra". May you confirm if this mood is correct in my sentence ? Thanks in advance.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## epinilla64

Sí, al menos aquí en España se emplea el término "período de retorno" o "período de recurrencia". Es decir, un punto del terreno sería inundable con período de retorno de 100 años si la probabilidad de que se inunde por aguas de lluvia es de una vez cada cien años.


----------



## jsvillar

epinilla64 said:


> "período de retorno" o "período de recurrencia"



100-year flood level =  nivel de inundación con periodo de retorno de 100 años.
Hay varias inundaciones, quizá una o dos al año. Como media, cada 10 años hay una tan grande que el nivel sube, por ejemplo, 1 metro. Como media, cada 100 años hay una en la que el nivel sube 3 metros...
Es un parámetro útil para definir lo seguro que es un sitio. Si está bajo el nivel con periodo de retorno de 10 años, mejor no construyas una casa (de hecho en algunos sitios se usa para definir el cauce). Si el periodo de retorno es de 500 años, es una zona segura (siempre que esté bien calculado ese periodo de retorno).


----------



## Graciela Esther

jsvillar said:


> 100-year flood level =  nivel de inundación con periodo de retorno de 100 años.
> Hay varias inundaciones, quizá una o dos al año. Como media, cada 10 años hay una tan grande que el nivel sube, por ejemplo, 1 metro. Como media, cada 100 años hay una en la que el nivel sube 3 metros...
> Es un parámetro útil para definir lo seguro que es un sitio. Si está bajo el nivel con periodo de retorno de 10 años, mejor no construyas una casa (de hecho en algunos sitios se usa para definir el cauce). Si el periodo de retorno es de 500 años, es una zona segura (siempre que esté bien calculado ese periodo de retorno).



¡Genial! Muchas gracias jsvillar


----------



## Graciela Esther

Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Pucha que no me acuerdo ahorita, pero en un libro de hidrología encuentras la denominación común.
> 
> Recuerdo a mis profesores que hablaban de la tormenta o de la inundación que se presenta a cada 100, 1000 o 10.000 años. En algunos contextos lo llamaban "periodo de diseño" (creo que era cuando se enfocaba en una estructura hidráulica: canal, presa, etc.) y en otros lo llamaban "periodo de recurrencia" (cuando se enfocaba en el evento hidrológico). Recordando un poco aquella época, diría:
> 
> _100-year flood levels_ ::* niveles de inundación a cada 100 años*.


Gracias


----------



## Graciela Esther

lauranazario said:


> En este documento lo expresan así:
> 
> These areas are subject to inundation by a 100-year flood....  Esos lugares son propensos a inundaciones que quizás ocurran durante un plazo de 100 años.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Useful as well... Thanks!


----------



## Graciela Esther

epinilla64 said:


> Sí, al menos aquí en España se emplea el término "período de retorno" o "período de recurrencia". Es decir, un punto del terreno sería inundable con período de retorno de 100 años si la probabilidad de que se inunde por aguas de lluvia es de una vez cada cien años.


Esto me pareció súper interesante, supongo que debe ser aplicable aquí. Muchas gracias


----------



## Graciela Esther

Benzene said:


> _*¡Hola Graciela Esther!*
> 
> Mi sugerencia es come sigue:  "100-year flood levels" = "niveles centenarios de inundación".
> 
> "A flood event that has a 1% probability of occurring in any given year" = "un evento de inundación que tiene 1% de probabilidad de que ocurra en un año especificado".
> 
> I am not sure about subjunctive "ocurra". May you confirm if this mood is correct in my sentence ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_


The subjunctive is perfectly used but it might say «específico»  Thank you!


----------

